# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Shqiperia ime

## BvizioN

Mbase tingellon si teme patriotike, ne fakt eshte e tille. Kjo teme e cila ka te ngjare te permbaje koleksionin e fundit te fotografive qe publikoj neper forume, do permbaje fotografi nga e gjithe Shqiperia dhe shpresoj te jete i plotesuar mbrenda nje viti. 

Nuk dua ta fsheh ndjenjen time patriotike per Shqiperine, e dua shume dhe do vazhdoj ta dua ashtu siq eshte deri ne momentin tim te fundit. Gjithashtu Shqiperia do jete gjithmone vendi primar ne lentet e aparatit tim. 

Ne kete koleksion jam munduar ta fotografoj Shqiperine nga nje kend disi ndryshe, per tu larguar sado pak nga monotonia qe krijojne fotot e marra nga pozicione te zakonta. Por gjithashtu, shume pamje jane grimca te perditeshme te jetes Shqiptare, tek tuk dhe kontrasti qe i kemi dhene jetes ne Shqiperi, i cili sigurisht nuk eshte pozitiv!

Pak mbase u kam thene ne lidhje me pasionin tim per te eksploruar, i cili sigurisht ka lidhje te forte me pasionin per fotografine. Nga zemra e Alpeve e deri ne majat e larta te Shqiperise jugore do mundohem ta paraqes Shqiperine, ne menyren time me personale, ashtu siq e shikoj dhe e ndjej vete Shqiperine. 

Kjo teme eshte me krijime personale, ju lutem respektojeni kete te drejte dhe evitoni postimin e fotografive, ne te njejten kohe jeni te mirepritur te komentoni apo shprehni kritikat tuaja ne lidhje me fotografite. Jo te gjitha fotografite do permbajne komente nga ana ime, une do komentoj vetem aty ku e ndjej qe dua te vendos nje koment.

Ne kete permbledhje kam zvogeluar permasat dhe ulur cilesine per te evitur perdorimin e tyre ne sferat komerciale. Gjithashtu disa fotografite jane te mbrojtura nga "*Protect my Work*" Juve mund ti kopjoni fotografite por nuk keni te drejte ti modifikoni dhe te levizni etiketen e autoresise. 

Faleminderit.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## Daja-GONI

Te pergezoj per temen,dhe gjithsesi per fotografite fantastike.Edhe ne temat e tjera fotot e tua jan per cdo levdate.Por nje verejtje,gjithsesi qellim mire e kam per ty.Nese ke mundesi,qe siper fotove te shkruash edhe emrin e qytetit,fshatit,apo regjionit,ne menyre qe te dime se per cilen pjese te Shqiperise behet fjale.

Edhe nje here te pergezoj dhe te pershendes!

----------


## mia@

> .Nese ke mundesi,qe siper fotove te shkruash edhe emrin e qytetit,fshatit,apo regjionit,ne menyre qe te dime se per cilen pjese te Shqiperise behet fjale.
> 
> !


Bashkohem me sygjerimin e Dajes Gonit .
Urime per fotografite. Shume te bukura. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Foto me t'vertet t'bukra.

----------


## Edi-9/11

> 


Lezha është këtu? Besoj se ajo është, pasi kam parë një foto të ngjashme me këtë në flickr, të marrë nga i njëjti pozicion.

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit. Po, Lezha eshte ajo. Ajo me Alpe eshte ne Valbone, tjetra ne Koman, Tirane, dhe ajo duke qare deboren eshte ne zbritjen qe kemi bere nga maja e Qikes, siper Dhermiut. Gjithcka mbi vendin ku jane marre fotografite do behet qe carte, pasi do kete shume fotografi te tilla.

Psh, per fotografi si kjo eshte e kote te komentosh mbi vendin. Te gjithe e dine besoj.



Apo kjo? Parku i madh tek liqeni artificial ne Tirane.



Ndersa per te tilla si kjo, komenti eshte i demosdoshem. Fotografia eshte marre pothuajse 2000 metra mbi nivelin e detit, ne afersi te majes se Qikes. Ata qe kane udhetuar ne ate rruge, i njohin shume mire kthesat e famshme te Llogarase

----------


## Jack Watson

Foto shume te bukura, teme e shkelqyer, do te beheshin edhe me te bukura po te ishin edhe pak me te medhaja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Fantastike.

----------


## Mister

Bardhok me pelqejne shume fotografite e tua. Te lutem vazhdo dhe posto perseri, se ne refugjateve na nxjerrin mallin disi.

----------


## BvizioN

Kruje, o qytet i bekuar
prite prite Skenderbene....

----------


## BvizioN

*Valbone*



*Kjo e dyta eshte marre nga Aurel Duka me aparatin tim, nderkohe qe une fotografoja me aparatin e ti*j.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Urime Bardhi... pres te tjerat. Por mire thane siper, pak me te medhaja!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Diesel, por permasat kesaj radhe i kam ulur per arsyet qe kam sqaruar me siper. Me vjen keq.

*Pranvere ne Shqiperi*

----------


## sam1r

Pergezime per temen Bardhi, shume fotografi te bukura dhe ju e dini qe un jam nder te shumtet qe vlersojne lart punen tende, dhe kam mesuar shume nga ju :shkelje syri: ..

Respekte,
*Samir.Sh*

----------


## PINK

shume te bukura fotot. Congrats, te mrekullushme  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. ai cuni qe po ben foto ne valbone kush eshte ti ? si ty po me duket sjam e sigurte dhe nese je ti, kush e shkrepi kameran atehere ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit shume Samir. Vlersimi eshte reciprok, dhe per juve nga ana ime, sigurisht. 




> shume te bukura fotot. Congrats, te mrekullushme 
> 
> p.s. ai cuni qe po ben foto ne valbone kush eshte ti ? si ty po me duket sjam e sigurte dhe nese je ti, kush e shkrepi kameran atehere ?


PINK, faleminderit shume. E kame shenuar siper asaj fotos, fotografia eshte shkrepur nga fotografi Aurel Duka, nderkohe qe une (ne foto) fotografoja me aparatin e tij Canon.


Malet i kam adhuruar gjithnje, dhe Shqiperia ka male teper te bukura. Malet kane egzistuar shume kohe me pare qe njerezit te vinin dhe do egzistojne shume kohe pasi njerezit te jene larguar nga kjo toke. Jane si te thuash deshmitare te shume epokave neper te cilat toka jone ka kaluar.

*Duke soditur majen e Qikes (foto nga maja e Qorres, siper Llogarase)*





*Mali i Shkelzenit, Tropoje*

----------


## BvizioN

*Kruje*



*Shkoder*



*Tirane*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ke bërë një punë të shkëlqyer. Kjo është edhe Shqipëria ime, unike dhe madhështore, perla e Mesdheut :buzeqeshje:

----------

